# Merry Christmas!



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Just to wish everyone here a Merry Christmas & a happy, peaceful & prosperous New Year.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

Hello

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year

Fred and Janina


----------



## tottenham (Jan 30, 2010)

*merry christmas*



Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year
> 
> Fred and Janina


Hi all 
Just like to wish you all a merry Christmas and lovely new year
Yvonne xxx


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

A very Merry Christmas and a happy, healthy and wealthy New Year from us too.


----------



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

Have a great Christmas and a fantastic New Year


----------

